# 27 inch tires fit 28 inch wood rims?



## nereided (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi,  

Have any of you tried the 27 x 1-1/4 inch new road tires on the 25 inch wood rims for 28 inch wheels?  I saw a set mounted on a bike on ebay and the seller said they were mounted on a 25 inch rim.   

They run about $60 a set and would be a cheap alternative if they work. 
Thanks!


----------



## juanitosan (Aug 6, 2008)

*Smaller Tires on 25" Rims*

Haven't tried it and I saw that bike too on Ebay. - you could tell that the tires were small relative to the frame. I was going to ask the seller if the tires/innertubes flopped around? I suspect that they would move on the rims. It's a novel idea in lieu of paying $200+ bucks for a set of pnuematics. 


Best,


Juanitosan


----------



## sam (Aug 7, 2008)

only thing that will work alone this line is using tufo tires--they will fit.


----------



## sm2501 (Aug 11, 2008)

Sometimes a 27" clincher tire (normal tire with a tube) will fit on a wood rim, if it is a clincher style rim, aka Gormully and Jeffries style). If it is a glue on type, you need to use a singletube or modern tubular tire such as a Tufo.


----------

